# Fuel Gauge/Cluster Issues with a MK4 swap into MK1,MK2,MK3,B4, B3,Corrado,Scirocco



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Back ground info:
I'm swapping a 1999.5 Mk4 TDI into a Corrado and I'm using the entire drivetrain, ECU, wiring and cluster from the MK4. But I'm using the corrado fuel tank and fuel pump. The Mk4 fuel sender does not reach the bottom of the Corrado' tank. 
The problem. 
The Mk4 fuel level senser's full resistance is the same as the Corrado fuel sending units empty resistance
possible fixes?:
-swap out resistor boards on the fuel senders? The mk4 and Corrado boards are similar in size but the sweeps are opposite _ie if oriented so the arcs are in the same positions the low reading from one board matches the high reading on the other board._

what have the other MK4 swap people done?


_Modified by G60ING at 5:45 PM 12-10-2006_


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: Fuel Gauge/Cluster Issues with a MK4 swap into MK1,MK2,MK3,B4, B3,Corrado,Scirocco (G60ING)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=918107


----------



## MrDave (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Fuel Gauge/Cluster Issues with a MK4 swap into MK1,MK2,MK3,B4, B3,Corrado,Scirocco (G60ING)*

At first, as posted in that other linked thread, I flipped the resistance around on the fuel gauge sender. Full was full, empty was empty, 
but all places in between were questionable.
What I have done since, is bought the mk4 fuel gauge sender (under $20) and mounted that in my fuel tank.
I'm talking about a mk1 here, but I assume that later models would be similar.
I took the mk1 sender and the mk4 sender, hooked up volt meters, and set them on a peice of cardboard. I marked the mk1 limits of motion, then put on the mk4 sensor and marked the limits of motion.
Then I made a bracket that mounted the mk4 sensor to the mk1 piece that drops into the tank.
Now, full is full, empty is empty. The gauge moves according to the amount of fuel in the tank, and the low-fuel light comes on when I have about 8-10 litres left in the tank. I'm sure I could fine tune, but I'm happy with how it works.
-Dave


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: Fuel Gauge/Cluster Issues with a MK4 swap into MK1,MK2,MK3,B4, B3,Corrado,Scirocco (MrDave)*

Mr Dave you rock! thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: Fuel Gauge/Cluster Issues with a MK4 swap into MK1,MK2,MK3,B4, B3,Corrado,Scirocco (G60ING)*

I ended up putting the mk4 resistor board in the corrado fuel pump assembly. The MK4 board is a little short in length so I added a screw to hold it in. I also the arc was slightly shorter so I had to add a new stopping point for the float so it would not sweep off the resistor board. I bent the arm a little so it would read empty correctly and I guess this may cause the tank to read full for an extra gallon or two then normal for the corrado but this is actually how my TDI jetta works and besides the fuel gauges in any corrado I've owned have only been ball park estimates. Then I had to run a wire to the opposite end of the board.
























sweeping off the board:


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: Fuel Gauge/Cluster Issues with a MK4 swap into MK1,MK2,MK3,B4, B3,Corrado,Scirocco (G60ING)*

the full size pics are available in this link:
http://share.shutterfly.com/sh...5au8A
The pics are around #129-145


_Modified by G60ING at 8:54 PM 9-29-2008_


----------



## Russjameson (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: Fuel Gauge/Cluster Issues with a MK4 swap into MK1,MK2,MK3,B4, B3,Corrado,Scirocco (G60ING)*

sweet, thanks for the link


----------

